# Membrane roof over on manufactured home



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

I always recommend PVC over TPO. 
BTW, you said roof-over. Keep in mind mfr'd homes are only allowed ONE layer.


----------



## ab16 (Nov 7, 2010)

There is another brand available to me called “Mule-Hide”. How does it compare?


----------



## Luv2Roof (Apr 22, 2010)

Mule Hide is a roof system manufacturer that offers PVC, TPO, EPDM, and Mod Bit roofing systems among others. 

Can you provide any additional info? What specific (manufacturer and membrane) roof systems are available? What is the membrane thickness (especially if it is a single ply)? What is the roof assembly and how is it attached? What warranties are offered?


----------



## ab16 (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are the three companies I am looking at. Quite frankly I don’t know one product from another!

http://www.yourbestroof.com/
http://www.allfloridaroofs.com/
http://comfortcover.org/

Any advice will be appreciated.

AL


----------



## Luv2Roof (Apr 22, 2010)

I checked the websites you provided and this is my 2 cents on what they provide:

All Weather - Uses TPO :no: or "Illusions" membrane. Dont know what "illusions" membrane is but I know IB and I think Duro Last offer "shingle-looking" membranes. 

All Florida uses 45 mil Firestone TPO :no:

Comfort Cover uses Cooley C3 sheet. Problem with that is that Cooley does not sell their sheet under their own name but rather manufactures the membrane for a bunch of different companies who then slap their name on it and then call it their own. So, whatever long-term warranty and promises they give you will be based on the solvency and financial strength of who? I personally dont care for manufacturers who are not willing to make the investment in making their own product. As a roofing contractor I stick my neck out when I propose a product to my customer. I would like to know that whoever makes the product I recommend is willing to stick their neck out in terms of R&D and capital investment in making in their own product. Yeah, I know that the sheet , "is made to our own highly-advanced proprietary specifications" blah blah blah blah........

I am not a big TPO fan as they have had some issues with membrane deterioration here out west, which the mfgs. say is all fixed now. :whistling2: That said I have installed mountains of TPO cause its the cheapest. OK, off the soapbox. 

If it was me I would use a PVC-based sheet, 60 mils thick and get at least a 15-year (20 or more is better) MANUFACTURER's warranty (not the contractors warranty). You might also want to see how they terminate the perimeters as some use drip edge and some use only termination bar. Drip edge looks nicer.


----------



## ab16 (Nov 7, 2010)

What a great response! Thank You. As I can find very little on the Net that will help to compare the materials your input is most helpful. I think the best I can do now is to insure I find the installer with the best reputation. It is difficult as I am new to the area. All of the installers I mentioned have either A+ or A at the BBB if that matters.
There are so many stories of failed roofs and the installer is now out of business so you are out of luck. Oh well you pay your bucks and take your chances.


THANKS


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Luv2Roof said:


> I am not a big TPO fan as they have had some issues with membrane deterioration here out west, which the mfgs. say is all fixed now. :whistling2: That said I have installed mountains of TPO cause its the cheapest. OK, off the soapbox.


Always nice to see another roofer who looks at the product and not the marketing. That is why I said I only sell IB pvc when I have to quote a single-ply. 
I hear guys say "TPO has been around for 20+years." What they don't understand is they have changed the formula 12 times in 20 years. I've seen way too many failures to want to put my name on it.
The ONLY thing TPO has going for it is it's _cheap._ Quality-wise, it's the worst thing on the market.


----------



## ab16 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks all! I decided to go with the IB 50 Mil.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

ab16 said:


> Thanks all! I decided to go with the IB 50 Mil.


Product has a good track record and company has a good reputation. A wise choice in my book.


----------

